

THREAT STREAM Inc is hiring Senior Developers - gregcmartin
http://www.threatstream.com
Senior Developer - Django, Frontend/Backend, Javascript, Python Rockstar<p>Job Description<p>Funded startup in US Cyber Security transforming the landscape of cyber warfare.  Are you an unbelievable python developer who can rapid prototype great products over night or enjoy refactoring code to high performance asynchronous design?  Want to develop the weapons and defenses of the future all in code?<p>* Must be based in the US and able to quickly relocate without VISA requirement to Washington DC, Austin TX, NYC or San Francisco (preferred)
* Able to work 30+ hours per week - if you need to start out at 15-20 and ramp up to full time, that is fine
* Detail oriented. Together we will plan a project and create a road map and you should then follow the plan completely and precisely.
* Able to provide valuable feedback to the team about architecture decisions.
* Work fast and efficiently
* Keen eye for design and usability
* Want to defend your nation from evil hackers and nation states<p>The skills you will need are:<p>* Django / Python
* Javascript / jQuery
* HTML and CSS (design is not needed)
* A little bit of Java and/or C/Objective C
* Database
* Testing (Unit tests or similar)
* Basic Linux (esp Ubuntu Server)
* Git
* RESTful APIs<p>These are nice bonuses:
* Backbone.js (or similar client side mvc)
* Mobile or responsive dev
* Tasty-Pie
* D3.js / visualization / charting skills
* UI/UX design
* Hadoop, Pig, Hive
* NoSQL<p>Skills Required
django python javascript jquery html css design linux ubuntu git mvc mobile
======
gregcmartin
Senior Developer - Django, Frontend/Backend, Javascript, Python Rockstar

Job Description

Funded startup in US Cyber Security transforming the landscape of cyber
warfare. Are you an unbelievable python developer who can rapid prototype
great products over night or enjoy refactoring code to high performance
asynchronous design? Want to develop the weapons and defenses of the future
all in code?

* Must be based in the US and able to quickly relocate without VISA requirement to Washington DC, Austin TX, NYC or San Francisco (preferred) * Able to work 30+ hours per week - if you need to start out at 15-20 and ramp up to full time, that is fine * Detail oriented. Together we will plan a project and create a road map and you should then follow the plan completely and precisely. * Able to provide valuable feedback to the team about architecture decisions. * Work fast and efficiently * Keen eye for design and usability * Want to defend your nation from evil hackers and nation states

The skills you will need are:

* Django / Python * Javascript / jQuery * HTML and CSS (design is not needed) * A little bit of Java and/or C/Objective C * Database * Testing (Unit tests or similar) * Basic Linux (esp Ubuntu Server) * Git * RESTful APIs

These are nice bonuses: * Backbone.js (or similar client side mvc) * Mobile or
responsive dev * Tasty-Pie * D3.js / visualization / charting skills * UI/UX
design

Skills Required django python javascript jquery html css design linux ubuntu
git mvc mobile

<http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Senior-Developer/95a5683a/>

